# Political disinformation & propaganda ops infiltrating GBAtemp too



## Costello (Aug 22, 2021)

In recent days we have found and eliminated certain users who are part of an obvious political disinformation/propaganda operation.
After reviewing their accounts we noticed:
- they posted exclusively in the politics forum
- their registration and content IP address match suspicious russian VPNs and host names, or other known blacklisted sources
- they pretend to be from a country that they aren't actually from
- their registration email address appears suspicious
- they relay exclusively Russian-backed propaganda/narrative
- they rely on the same tactics as other disinformation bots found on Facebook, Twitter and other social media

We have tried asking them for identity verification to ensure that we weren't wrong, to give them a chance to prove that they aren't who we think they are, but of course they refused to comply, as expected.

Our moderating team will be on the lookout for such accounts and they will be deleted instantly and all their posts will be deleted.
GBAtemp will not welcome your operations, go spam another forum.


----------

